# كل اللهجات: غرفة غير مرتَّبة



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم 
في مصر الغرفة غير المرتبة نصفها انها *مهرجلة *او *مكركبة* او *ملخبطة*
وفي السعودية يقولون عليها *معفسة
*ماذا تقولون في لهجتكم؟​


----------



## Schem

بالقصيم نقول حوسة أو مكركبة وليس معفسة. أم هل تقصد معفوسة؟


----------



## momai

مكركبة , منكوتة ,قاعدة مو قايمة في سوريا .


----------



## إسكندراني

Schem said:


> بالقصيم نقول حوسة أو مكركبة وليس معفسة. أم هل تقصد معفوسة؟


فقط سمعتها عند بيت اصدقائي وهم من المنطقة الشرقية فأثازت فضولي
لست متأكدا على أي حال
في مصر الحوسة هي الوضعية التي تجعلك محتاسا
مثلا (امبارح جالنا ضيوف كتير اوي والولاد ما بطلوش لعب كانت حوسة) هكذا


----------



## ahmedcowon

momai said:


> مكركبة , منكوتة ,قاعدة مو قايمة في سوريا .



منكوتة مستخدمة أيضا في مصر ولكن يتم استخدامها فقط عندما تكون "الكركبة" بسبب البحث عن شئ ضائع


----------



## Xence

الكثير في الجزائر قد يستخدم عبارة *مقلّبة *(بالقاف اليابسة = الجيم المصرية) ا​


----------



## cherine

في مصر أيضًا نستخدم "مقلوبة"، (مألوبة)


----------



## إسكندراني

او مقلوب حالها


----------



## samiraa

"في الجزائر و بالتحديد بقسنطينة نقول عن الغرفة الغير مرتبة أنها "*مروية*


----------



## Linolenic

"في الأردن نقول "مكركبة" أو "قايمة قاعدة


----------



## odysiuos

بالعراقية الغرفة *مخربطة*


----------



## znati

بالتونسي مخلوضة او داخلة بعضها اما الحوسة فهي الفوضى


----------

